# Isle of Bute



## Melboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Might bo going over there next weekend. Pal is going to a static van on the site at the Millport end, anyone know any decent spots near there?


----------



## Melboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Doh wrong title on that. It's Millport on Cumrae!


----------



## Melboy (Jun 17, 2012)

Right third attempt Cumbrae!


----------



## thewildcampers (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Melboy

We were over at Millport 2 wks ago, just love it there. There is a great spot half way round the island at Fintry suitable for wild camping, we have stopped here a couple of times. I can post a few pics if you want


----------



## elainekirk (Jun 17, 2012)

Whilst you are there be sure to visit the Garrison and have coffee , it is a beautiful building owned by the islanders that was destroyed by fire a few years ago, it is now restored and the hub of the community and a credit to them. 
In late august early Sept they have a country and western festival and it is fantastic and really fun, drunks etc are smoothly removed from the island VIA the ferry leaving everybody to have fun.


----------



## Cheryl Harrison (Jul 19, 2018)

*Indian Rock, Cumbrae*

At Indian Rock there is a lay-by near there which is a brilliant place to camp. We camped there at the end of the summer and in early autumn last year, we had our inflatable 14ft boat with us and we spent most of our time there fishing, we caught plenty of mackerel and enjoyed the beautiful sunsets and views.


----------

